
Is Meebo what's wrong with Web2.0? - Readmore
http://www.uncov.com/2007/4/11/meebo-is-what-s-wrong-with-web-2-0
======
far33d
People say this about every software innovation when it first appears. It's
too heavy. It uses too much CPU. It's bloated.

There's always a subset of computer-savvy people who don't think it's hard to
install software, configure machines, use text-only interfaces, monitor their
CPU and Memory usage closely... but often they forget that they aren't the
majority.

------
acheung
obviously many people either don't care or don't even realize (and thus don't
care) the app takes up more memory. sure, there are opportunity costs to
everything. people who use meebo or like-minded apps reap more benefits from
the convenience than from the memory tradeoff. until someone comes up with
something better, I don't see what the complaint is.

------
Readmore
I think it's an interesting position for the author to take. I didn't expect
this article to be about the amount of memory that meebo takes up. Although I
have noticed that it can get pretty sluggish.

------
entelarust
ajax apps like meebo/gmail/netvibes etc do take up a lot of memory, but the
convenience makes them worthwhile alone.

~~~
far33d
More importantly, one of two things will happen as they become more common:
either computers will just come with more memory, or browsers will become
optimized for these particular tasks. The market rules, not the limits of the
machine.

